# Patterns



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Where on the web or a store would you get a pattern for Chi clothes? Chewy only weighs like 12 ounces and I can not for the life of me find small enough clothes to fit him. So I need to make him some. My sister crotchets but she hasn't found anything either. I am taking him to a wedding in about 3 weeks and would love to have something nice for him. Anything would be great as I am at a dead end on trying to find anything for him. I even tried e-Bay and couldn't find small enough things for him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Cant you make a pattern yourself, on any paper get the basic shape of a dog coat and keep trying on him and cutting the pattern down till it fits him and go from there?


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

I would, but I am not crafty and wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I saw some really cute things in the toy department. Also, the Hallmark store has small things to dress up a line of Teddy Bears. Maybe you could adapt something to fit him.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Thank you! I was really not sure what to do. He is always cold and hates being wrapped in a blanket all the time. LOL


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

As your sister crochets couldnt she adapt a pattern to make it smaller or just make something up for him.I crochet but not by patterns and i make sweaters/jumpers for my chis....this is the smallest one i made for a friends chi when she was tiny pup.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

She is adorable. Yeah she is going to try and make him something.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im sure she will be able to.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Simplicity online do patterns for dog clothes. I'd have put a link but i've not worked that out yet :foxes15:

peapod


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

here's a pattern you can try. just resize til you get the size you need. 
http://sewing.circleofcrafters.com/index.html.
try this site for your sister that crochets http://www.crochetville.org/forum/
hope this helps. 
kim


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Simplicity has patterns for small dogs/chihuahuas. I have some. You can buy them anywhere they sell patterns, material, and sewing goods.


----------

